# Petite Mom looking for soft structured carrier



## emiree (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My baby girl in now 9 months, 17 pounds, and 28 inches long. I love my maya wrap ring sling, but because I am relatively short (5'3'') and she is long, she is finding it difficult to fall asleep in it facing forwards. This is how I always put her down for naps so we are starting to have a problem. She is also getting heavy for me as I'm only 100 lbs, and we like to do hikes as well.
I would like to get a soft structured carrier and am wondering which one people think might be best for our situation - a Boba GS, Beco Butterfly or Gemini, or Pikkolo? Or any other ideas? These just seem to be the ones that get the best reviews.
I only need the SSC for this age and up, as I've loved my ring sling up until now.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I can only reply about the Beco Butterfly. It really is comfortable for me, but I am not sure about my son. The buckles often seem to be in the way for him. It's also very difficult to nurse in. As far as weight though, my hips cars ry his 20 pounds so I barely feel his weight at all.

The Boba looks interesting to me. Also I tried on Pikkolo a while back and cannot recall much except I liked that the width between his legs could be adjusted.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I can NOT recommend Ergo, because at 5'5" and 111, it is almost too big for me.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm also very short and forget the Ergo, it is so big and bulky that I can't use it.
So, I have a Gemini on the way and I am really hoping this will be good for us! I'll let you know.


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

A lot of petite mamas recommend the AngelPack LX. You can read a ton of reviews on The Babywearer.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

DH uses an Ergo to carry our older DS. I use a Beco Butterfly with younger DS.

I'm 5'7" and 115lbs. Baby DS is 16.5 pounds and around 29 inches. The Ergo does not work for us at all. It fits too loose. The Beco Butterfly is great though.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

OK, I had to come back and tell you about the Beco Gemini! I just got it in yesterday and I love, love, love it!!!








It is super quick to put on and very comfortable. I am 5'2" so I needed something way smaller than the Ergo.

This will probably take the place of my ring sling to go shopping. I still love the sling because it is so beautiful but this will probably be used more often because she's pretty heavy for one shoulder.
Also it is really great looking! I got the purple one and it is a beautiful shade.
I bought it from Granola Babies and it was fast shipping, great service and a free gift!

Can you tell I'm happy?









I really recommend it if you are looking for a carrier like this. It's good for whatever height you are but lovely if you are short because it is not bulky. DD loves it too.


----------



## emiree (Aug 5, 2010)

So good to know about the gemini. What size is your DD? I also want to use this for shopping and hiking. Do the legs dangle b/c it is too skinny or is that not a problem?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

She's 9 months old and 21 pounds. Her legs don't dangle, it's like a mei tai in the way that she sits in it, her knees are still higher.
You can leave it wider too, I just like to make it narrow.

Since I got it, I've taken her lots of places in it. We went to a music festival where I spent a couple hours wearing her, she even took a nap in it and there is a piece that supports the head while sleeping that just unsnaps and can be fastened in the same way the Ergo does, but it isn't a hood.

We also have continued to do the shopping with it and I did big shopping today which took over an hour and later went to a carnival so I think it would be comfortable for a hike.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrruth* 
A lot of petite mamas recommend the AngelPack LX. You can read a ton of reviews on The Babywearer.

I was just coming here to post this. This seems to be the go-to carrier for petite mamas. I noticed yesterday that frogmama.com has some on clearance, she also has some returns at a great price.


----------

